# Shop crash



## mountainrider (26 Mar 2011)

Years ago my brake cable snapped and i flew in a shop door and hit the counter.


----------



## dodgy (26 Mar 2011)




----------



## Twenty Inch (27 Mar 2011)

oo, oo, I've got one.

Years ago I was freewheeling downhill with no hands, trying to get a packet of Polo mints out of my pocket, when I fell off my bike and ended up in hospital with concussion.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (30 Mar 2011)

and this one time at band camp......


mountainrider said:


> Years ago my brake cable snapped and i flew in a shop door and hit the counter.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (30 Mar 2011)

This one time when I was a kid I hopped my bikes front wheel up the curb but my front wheel quick release opened and the wheel rolled of as I went over handlebars and landed in the doorway of the local chippy


----------



## andrew-the-tortoise (30 Mar 2011)

Decades ago, my mate Wally had a Raleigh Grifter; the front forks were badly corroded and snapped upon returning to the ground after a 'wheely' - I did actually piss myself laughing.

Them wer' days.......


----------

